# Worming a pot belly pig.....



## Christina's Dream

With what..... how much.....  and he is 8 weeks old...so do it now and how often???

Thanks


----------



## elevan

I only worm when a fecal warrants it.

Do you have a "positive" fecal?  What worms are you combating?


----------



## Christina's Dream

haven't done a fecal....someone just told me to do it, so I was asking.  And there isn't a vet with in an hour of here that will care for pigs......


----------



## elevan

Is there a dog vet that will do a fecal for you?  Seriously vets tick me off sometimes...a fecal is a fecal...doesn't matter what critter it is!  

Here are some resources for you:
http://www.hilltopanimalhospital.com/potbelliedpigs.htm
http://www.jefferslivestock.com/category.asp?camid=LIV&c=3400&c2c=ln
The Atgard would be a good all around dewormer for you to start with...but if you have a specific problem, you will need a fecal to know what you're dealing with so you can treat properly.  You could look into getting a mini-microscope and doing your own fecals.


----------



## Christina's Dream

Ummmm I only have 1 piggy so going to that extreem of doing my own fecals.....  Ummmm not likely going to happen.

Irvomectin 1% can I use that to worm mr piggy with???  I have a bottle of that????


----------



## elevan

Yes, you can but it's only gonna take care of one type of stomach worm.  It's not gonna offer you a comprehensive protection.

If you're looking to do a regular overall deworming I would order the Atgard...it's cheap and will take care of most stomach worms.



_I only suggested the microscope because all animals get worms (not just pigs) so if you had other animals it would be good to do since you don't have a vet willing to do fecals._


----------



## Christina's Dream

where can I get that I'm in Ontario Canada


----------



## elevan

You can get it online from Jeffers Livestock (see the link I posted above).

They ship to Canada...this is from their website:


> What about shipments outside of the U.S.?
> 
> NOTE: WE ARE NO LONGER ABLE TO SHIP _VACCINES_ TO CANADA.
> *
> We currently only ship to U.S. Territories and Canada*. Certain restrictions apply to some products. Shipping and freight charges to addresses in Canada or outside the continental U.S. cannot be determined until the actual time of shipment. We will send you a second email confirmation, including these additional charges, when your order is shipped. If you would like to know your total charge PRIOR to shipment, you will be given a chance to provide your contact information during checkout.


----------



## Christina's Dream

Thank you soooo much.  I"ll spend a good time looking through this website and place an order tonight.

I knew backyard herds would help........Cause I love backyard chickens


----------

